# How is the CPC exam weighted?



## ediepierre (Dec 17, 2013)

I just took the AAPC CPC certification exam and  failed.  I got a 67%.  They give a breakdown of each section and how you did percentage-wise.  What I want to know is how each section is weighted?  If I got a 37% in anesthesia...what is that out of?


----------



## cjsquared (Dec 17, 2013)

I know that years ago the test was split into sections and you had to get a minimum of 70% on each section to pass. That is not the case now. When I took the test a year ago, I had to get a minimum of 70% on the entire test to pass, regardless of the sections. I don't think any particular section is "weighted". That is my understanding anyway. Good luck!


----------



## ediepierre (Dec 17, 2013)

There has to be something to find out where your weaknesses are. For example, here are the score for the different sections of the exam:

50%
37%
60%
50%
60%
30%
50%

Now, in order to find out where my weakness is how do I do that?  I know it's not 30% out of 100% because there is now way I would have missed passing the exam by 3% if that was the case.  There has to be a percentage for each section.


----------



## espressoguy (Dec 17, 2013)

It's been 3 years (almost to the day) since I took the CPC. I seem to recall that each category had around 10-12 questions. So if you got 37% in anesthesia you missed about 7 or 8 questions (assuming 12 questions).

You scored 67% overall, which means you got 100 questions correct. A passing score is 105 questions correct. In other words you missed passing by 5 questions. You are not that far off. Unless you are going to be coding anesthesia, I would not be that concerned with this section. If you focus on all other aspects of the exam you should be able to improve by 5 questions. How did you do on E&M? How about terminology? These are areas that you will need to know just about everyday in your coding career. 

Good luck


----------



## ediepierre (Dec 17, 2013)

Thank you for clarifying ...it helps.  Here are my scores:

10000 Series:      (Your Score: 50%)  
Anesthesia:         (Your Score: 37%)  
Compliance and Regulatory:  (Your Score: 60%)  
E/M:                   (Your Score: 50%)  
HCPCS:               (Your Score: 60%)  
ICD-9-CM:           (Your Score: 30%)  
Med Term:          (Your Score: 50%)  

It just hard to know where my weakness is.

Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## twizzle (Dec 29, 2013)

ediepierre said:


> Thank you for clarifying ...it helps.  Here are my scores:
> 
> 10000 Series:      (Your Score: 50%)
> Anesthesia:         (Your Score: 37%)
> ...


Since these scores only represent part of the exam, these sections are obviously considered your weak areas because all the scores are well under 70%.

 They are telling you to learn these particular areas in order to pass. Your other sections achieved a passing grade, and these 7 achieved an average score of 48%. ICD-9 is the obvious area to concentrate on initially, and anesthesia is not a big section but easy to get 100% on if you understand the rules and modifiers. If you want any advice on the anesthesia just send a PM and I will help.

Good luck


----------



## drpooja (Jun 23, 2021)

ediepierre said:


> There has to be something to find out where your weaknesses are. For example, here are the score for the different sections of the exam:
> 
> 50%
> 37%
> ...


How to find the scores for each section? I'm already done with the exam.


----------



## drpooja (Jun 23, 2021)

ediepierre said:


> Thank you for clarifying ...it helps.  Here are my scores:
> 
> 10000 Series:      (Your Score: 50%)
> Anesthesia:         (Your Score: 37%)
> ...


How to find these scores for each section?


----------



## carlystur (Jun 23, 2021)

https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/exams/


----------



## drpooja (Jun 23, 2021)

carlystur said:


> https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/exams/


I cannot find the breakdown


----------



## drpooja (Jun 23, 2021)

drpooja said:


> I cannot find the breakdown


Thank you for responding!


----------



## carlystur (Jun 23, 2021)

You click on the exam you took and then click View Score to get the breakdown.


----------

